# Sea striker sputnik sinker mold availability?



## pods

Does anyone have any idea if they sell a mold that makes sputnik sinkers like Sea Striker sells? These are the ones with the beads on the side.
I can find the sinkers most times, but wanted to start making my own, and just cannot find the mold anywhere.
Some UK websites sell something similar, but I wondered if anyone knew if you could buy a mold for the ones like Sea Striker sells:
http://www.basspro.com/Sea-Striker-Sputnik-Long-Tail-Surf-Sinker/product/2240798/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SmoothLures

The few guys I know that have them got them from the UK.


----------



## ez2cdave

Gemini Sinker "mould" ( UK ) , if you search Google for them . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## MadDawgJ

This is the closest I've ever seen. Been looking for it since you posted the question. 

https://www.amazon.com/Breakaway-Su...merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1490306306&sr=1-28


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

We used to make our own.
Forget the name of the mold, but it was just a plain bank sinker. Drill two holes at 90* in the mold for the wires, we used piano wire, it's "sprung". Make the weight with the wires in the mold. Take ribbed garden hose of the right diameter, warm it up and push it down over the weight. Bend the wire so the legs latch into the hose. Done.


----------



## jlentz

I purchased one years ago from UK-Hooks. Mine is a DCA Beachbomb Grip mold. DCA is no longer around but UK-Hooks does make some copies of the DCA molds.

John


----------



## Alexy

jlentz said:


> I purchased one years ago from UK-Hooks. Mine is a DCA Beachbomb Grip mold. DCA is no longer around but UK-Hooks does make some copies of the DCA molds.
> 
> John


http://www.uk-hooks.com/details.php?selected=721


----------

